# YMCA Building - Harlow



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a head up really. Basically I'd recommend you didn't visit this site anytime soon! Massive fire there tonight, never seen so many engines!! So yeah, can't imagine it being safe! 

I have a picture and a vid which I will put up later of the amount off trucks...

Sorry if I have broke any rules with this post, just thinking of peoples safety.


----------



## TiJayLFS (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that the one next to the hospital? Not cool.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah man, not too sure on the damage. But chances are its not good the amount of fire engines that were there!


----------



## green giant (Oct 13, 2011)

The square didn't get damaged did it?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, yeah the square is fine.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Oct 14, 2011)

I see this aswell, Amount of fire trucks, Jhezzz, From all over essex,
Give it a few weeks, Access will be easy now, If they dont wack up more inch thick steel!


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 14, 2011)

Have to have a look tomorrow night. Had no idea there was a fire.
Don't worry though. Not losing much if that place collapses


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2011)

So if you go recce it disguised as a fireman, I'll turn up in a bit dressed ad a construction worker. Then just wait for Nelly and SK disguised as a red Indian and cowboy...

No one would suspect a thing...


----------



## nelly (Oct 14, 2011)

Its fun to stay at the YWCA, but not last night, pop up the photo merson


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 14, 2011)

nelly said:


> Its fun to stay at the YWCA, but not last night, pop up the photo merson



Not true BBQ enthusiasts with marsh mallows would have a wail of a time


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 15, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> ...Then just wait for Nelly and SK disguised as a red Indian and cowboy...
> 
> No one would suspect a thing...


I'd give you a 'thanks' but that wouldn't really explain the belly laugh!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll try get it on when I get home. Took it on me girlfriends camera so I'll hopefully have it in my inbox later. Then It'll be straight on here


----------

